# Hello.. I am Newbie.



## Hathor (Dec 15, 2002)

Hello!Glad, that out of there, plenty people, who has same problem as mine, IBS-D.







Anyway, I got IBS-D since 3 years ago. I had no clue what does happen to me get it?! Maybe from tradition family's problem? My mom told me that my father has one of them.Yes, My parent already divorced. So, Do you think is it common problem? Just curious.. Thanx..


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Yes, this is a common problem, the statistics are 1 in 5 or 20% of the population i think. It is more common in females than males and can run in families, although it is not genetic.Are you on any medication? How old are you? Have you been officially diagnosed? Sorry so many questions. It might help if we know what we are dealing with!


----------



## slammjamminlammy (Sep 10, 2001)

hey! welcome! You are not alone, it is in fact a common problem. As to what causes IBS, I can tell you that mine started after an intestinal infection.


----------

